

Apple says that some users may be experiencing iMessage and Facetime issues - nycruz
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/04/09/apple-says-that-some-users-may-be-experiencing-imessage-service-issues/

======
ChuckMcM
Apparently the hot patch of adding in surveillance features didn't go as
smoothly as hoped :-) I jest of course given the press recently about how good
iMessage is at preventing eavesdropping. Keeping services like this alive is
pain. Just the other night I got to experience being "down" when as far as my
routers were concerned I was "up", some maintenance snafu upstream had my
traffic stuck in a routing loop. But no BGP failover because as far as my
router was concerned it could talk to its peer. Sigh.

~~~
saurik
Alternatively, one can imagine a DoS against iMessage (potentially something
as subtle as getting a routing table screwed up for some target ISP) with the
goal of causing a critical conversation you wish to intercept to be relegated
to SMS.

------
jpxxx
It's rather frustrating when the core functionality for a quarter billion
phones stops working on a monthly basis. But at least I can now understand the
hot tears generated when BBM would go down; over-the-top messaging with
delivery/read/syndication truly is superior to SMS.

~~~
sigzero
Monthly basis? I use it every day and I don't see it go down on a "monthly
basis".

~~~
lm2s
I pretty much need to "try again" when sending any message, sometimes it sends
without any issues, but most of the times just shows me the exclamation red
icon, and I need to try again.. And then sometimes it goes, others it fails
again.. And this can go on for 2 or 3 more tries. It actually worked better
when it was launched than now.

~~~
tsunamifury
This is a function of of data connectivity issues, not iMessage downtime.

------
ilikepi
Just re-discovered if your outgoing iMessage is hanging, you can tap-and-hold
on the blue bubble, and then choose "Send as text message". Beats waiting for
the service to time out...

edit: clarified

------
kunai
I never really used iMessage. It never made any sense when I had been using
AIM since 2002; why not continue?

I like the ability to contact phone numbers rather than user IDs, but apart
from that, one AIM account on all devices seems to be a better proposition, at
least in my experience.

And for the record, yes, I still use AIM.

~~~
randomdata
On iPhones, you don't explicitly use iMessage, it just switches to iMessage
automatically when sending an SMS message to a recipient also uses iMessage.
That is the primary reason to use it, though it is handy to be able to send
messages on the network via other Apple devices as well.

~~~
aerique
I had to turn iMessage off on my iPhone since it was extremely flaky for me
and an acquaintance: messages would not be delivered or much later. WhatsApp
is better but SMS has been the most reliable so far.

This is using T-Mobile in the Netherlands.

